
Tinyseed: a year-long, remote accelerator designed for early-stage SaaS founders - Roedou
https://tinyseed.com/
======
Roedou
There's more details on Rob Walling's blog here:
[https://robwalling.com/2018/10/12/my-next-act-the-first-
star...](https://robwalling.com/2018/10/12/my-next-act-the-first-startup-
accelerator-designed-for-bootstrappers/)

------
cimmanom
Interesting idea. Sadly the application form seems to suggest its only open to
B2B startups, no B2C?

